# Marygold Pines WV



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello again! I was wondering how many people had experience with this breeder in WV. I'm not considering a different breeder since I've chosen one, but I'm curious as to what others think.

10 years ago my parents got a golden from this breeder, and she was the best dog we ever had. We did lose her at 5 years old, though. I don't remember much since I was pretty young then, but I do remember her choosing the pup for us and we got to come and see them at least once before we picked her up.

I haven't been able to find anything on the internet about her. I did manage to find a phone number, but since I'm not looking to get a pup from her, I don't want to call. I want to thank the user who gave me her number, though!​


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You might try searching the k9data.com database for the breeder by name?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you!
I've found one dog by the name of Marygold Pines, but there doesn't seem to be anything else on there I can go on. 

I also don't know if my parents registered my dog with them or not.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/member-introductions/66606-hello-west-virginia.html


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes, I contacted her and that's how I got her phone number  I just wanted to see if anyone else had information on this breeder (since almost no one knows who she is).
I'm not considering getting a pup from her, I'm just curious since that's where my parents got our first golden from.


----------



## COOPER12 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, we bought 2 goldens from Marygold Pines in Dec 2010. Two males, Joan has always come very highly recommended, and doesn't just sell her puppies to anyone. We had to go through a series of interviews and meetings to be approved. She and John have been breeding for many years. Being golden owners for some years, we wanted another to add to our family. We ended up with 2 instead. We couldn't be happier, they are beautiful boys, so well adapted and docile. Hope this helps your inquiry


----------



## COOPER12 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Marygold Pines*



Rainheart said:


> Hello again! I was wondering how many people had experience with this breeder in WV. I'm not considering a different breeder since I've chosen one, but I'm curious as to what others think.​
> 
> 10 years ago my parents got a golden from this breeder, and she was the best dog we ever had. We did lose her at 5 years old, though. I don't remember much since I was pretty young then, but I do remember her choosing the pup for us and we got to come and see them at least once before we picked her up.​
> I haven't been able to find anything on the internet about her. I did manage to find a phone number, but since I'm not looking to get a pup from her, I don't want to call. I want to thank the user who gave me her number, though!​


Hi, I just read your message, and yes, i have 2 of Marygold Pines golden retrievers. We have 2 boys, both from the same litter, who just turned 1 year old. Joan is a wonderful breeder, and has been breeding goldens for many many years. She is a top notch breeder with incredible champion lines. We have four goldens now, and i have waited for over 15 years to get one of her puppies. If you'd like further info, email me at :[email protected]

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Tom, what are the parents names of your boys? Do you train locally for therapy? Would love to see pictures of your dogs. I lost a female we had gotten from them last spring.


----------



## Ccnc1g (Jul 24, 2012)

*Reply to info on Marygold Pines GR's*

I have 2 females from Marygold Pines and have known and interacted with several others. I would say the most remarkable characterization of this breeders dogs is temperament. My 2 are 12 and 10 respectively. Excellent hips and eyes, older one has had thyroid issues since about 5, easily managed with Soloxene. Now has Cushings disease, but typical of GR's this age. She's also had history of benign tumors, last required amputation of front toe. However, overall I would say both (half sisters) have been very healthy as the breed goes. my two have had the most remarkable coats, just absolutely gorgeous, garner much attention at dog shows even though neither is of confirmation quality. If I was in market for a SAR puppy, I believe I would go back to Marygold Pines because of the wonderful temperaments.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I went to K9 data and put in Marygold and found a bunch of dogs entered... many with no information... only one is titled in any venue and it is not a dog she owns but a dog she sold. Many only have hip clearance entered and I am not seeing the fantastic champion lines someone mentioned... actually the champion lines are back in the 3rd and 4th generations and are not dogs under the Marygold suffix but rather dogs owned by others. It doesn't appear she does anything but breed.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I have been slowly learning more information about her. I have learned she is still breeding as I have had a client or two get a golden from her (one who I diagnosed with ichthyosis as a young pup.) I also received a letter in the mail from them detailing what they were now doing and naming all their dogs passed and present (only call names no registered names). I am assuming she sent this because she has some puppies she still has and needs to find homes for since we haven't heard from her in 12 years.


----------



## JakeDion (Feb 17, 2017)

*Magold Pines WV*

We have a nearly 13 year old boy from this breeder. He was diagnosed with hip issues before his first birthday, but he has been a love and joy to us. I know someone else who had another boy from them and he died within a couple of years. I love our dog so much, so I hate to say anything about the breeder.


----------



## Kaarina (Aug 1, 2018)

We had a wonderful, very large golden from Marygold Pines. To our great sorrow he passed away in March at the age of five from cancer, which was inside his nose. By the time we found out about it, there was nothing to be done and he was given three months to live. We were devastated. 
One of my neighbors had a golden from Marygold Pines a few years earlier and their dog also died from cancer at the age of five.


----------



## Hessak (Nov 22, 2020)

We have a 15 year old golden from this breeder. She has had no big health issues. She is still a beautiful red golden. Mom was Annie, dad was Ripley.


----------



## BrettnVicki (Dec 12, 2020)

Hessak said:


> We have a 15 year old golden from this breeder. She has had no big health issues. She is still a beautiful red golden. Mom was Annie, dad was Ripley.


Is this Breeder still in business. We have bought 2 goldens from her in the past. If so would you have her number.


----------



## SusanlovesDarwin (Dec 24, 2020)

Hessak said:


> We have a 15 year old golden from this breeder. She has had no big health issues. She is still a beautiful red golden. Mom was Annie, dad was Ripley.


Hi there!!!
I think our beautiful boy, Darwin, might have been a litter mate of your girl 
Darwin was born 4 November 2005 to Annie and Ripley (Marygold Pines, WVA, Joan and John). Darwin’s litter name was “Copper” and I remember one of his litter mates was “Bronzo”. Darwin was considered a medium red golden. Darwin was the absolute love of my life-My soul dog. He was sooo healthy until his last two weeks when he succumbed to splenic hemangiosarcoma. He never suffered from hip issues, but did have a corneal dystrophy which was benign and never affected his sight.
Darwin was 13 years, 7 months. I loved him sooo much.


----------



## SusanlovesDarwin (Dec 24, 2020)

BrettnVicki said:


> Is this Breeder still in business. We have bought 2 goldens from her in the past. If so would you have her number.


I would love to know as well. My nine year daughter is nearly mature enough for her own dog, and I would like to find out, too.
Susan


----------



## Goldlifesawyer (Nov 9, 2020)

SusanlovesDarwin said:


> I would love to know as well. My nine year daughter is nearly mature enough for her own dog, and I would like to find out, too.
> Susan


She is not. Joan sadly passed away a few years ago and John just got rid of all the dogs - very sad story we were told about what happened when she got sick.
Our boy was also a Ripley and Annie puppy born in December 2009. Sadly he passed in July at 10 1/2 from Hemangiosarcoma.


----------

